
Intel's data center chief talks machine learning – just don't ask about GPUs - baazaar
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3078150/intels-data-center-chief-talks-machine-learning-just-dont-ask-about-gpus.html
======
jstewartmobile
From the "head" of their data center business:

“We refer to Knights Landing as a coprocessor, but it’s an accelerator for
floating point operations, and that’s what a GPGPU is as well,” she said.

Guess it's time to go short some Intel stock...

